# A life lesson from our 2 year old nephew



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Life has been challenging to say the least, but at 7:00 AM this morning our nephew wanted to go outside with his bubble pistol. Within a matter of minutes making bubbles and hearing our nephew’s laughter life seemed simpler. I know I get caught up in today’s depressing news, but I also know I can play and laugh with the kids.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Children's laughter-the sweetest sound of all.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

a childs laughter is the best remedy for this old worlds problems


----------

